# [SpeedStacks.com] About ''Speed Stacks® Competitor''



## only-the-brave (Dec 9, 2009)

I want a Stackmat (Timer & Mat) In Speed.....com it cost 28$. But I also want to join in the SpeedStacks World, so I think, why dont get Speed Stacks® Competitor?
# Speed Stacks® Competitor includes:Speed Stacks Set 
# StackMat™ (Timer & Mat)
# Stacker Training DVD
It only cost 33$.
The question is, I also saw the ''StackPack'' who has the same things, but you can read: StackPack Timers do not have data ports, do not have the memory feature and are not compatible with StackPods or Tournament Displays.
So, the difference of 4$ is only the colors of the SpeedStacks and the memory feature etc?? Has the ''Spe.St. Competitor set
the stackmat who has ALL the functions? (Memory,data ports...)
You can see both here:
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/speed-stacks-competitor.php
and
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/stackpack.php
Ok I know my english is horrible and its difficult to explain this, if you can speak spanish, private message.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

The competitor pack comes with the data port and memory saving feature.


----------



## only-the-brave (Dec 9, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> The competitor pack comes with the data port and memory saving feature.



Thanks


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

$33?! It costs the same in £ here in the UK.


----------



## only-the-brave (Dec 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> $33?! It costs the same in £ here in the UK.



 WHAT?!?!?
LOL it only cost 20€ for me


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

only-the-brave said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > $33?! It costs the same in £ here in the UK.
> ...


Yeah. Look here.


----------



## only-the-brave (Dec 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> only-the-brave said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Yeah. Look here.


Stop whining. In Germany they want 58 EUR for that, that's 52 GBP or 85 USD.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Look here.
> ...


OK then. You win.


----------



## only-the-brave (Dec 14, 2009)

They dont answer my email... (I must contact with them if I want to buy, because I live in Spain) what should I do?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

oh i didn't remember to ask my friend in United States to get one for me. the price in ireland is twice the price in US
i'd better get one when i go back to China. the price on taobao.com is much cheaper than that here, though still more expensive than in US


----------



## only-the-brave (Dec 19, 2009)

WTF why they dont answer my emails? :fp


----------

